# Frankincense and Mhyrr



## hervor (May 17, 2011)

Has anyone ever used these to fragrance soaps please?
I bought tears of frankincense and tears of mhyrr. It takes a while but they do seem to dissolve in water so all I need to know is how much to use.....plus any good advice anyone wants to add   
My experience of essential oils is that they dissipate quite a bit during the curing period. I want to add sufficient fragrance of both kinds to overcome this, without stunning everyone who sniffs the soap  
I did make some nice combinations by adding EOs to the dissolved tear solutions and now I want to use them......itching to use them would be more honest


----------



## lsg (May 25, 2011)

I have used frankincense and myrrh in combination with other essential oils for a special soap that my son requested.  The expense of the oils was such that one wouldn't come out ahead selling the soap.  Go to Rainbow Meadow Blend Calculator and check the boxes next to the two essential oils.  It will come up with several combinations.

http://www.rainbowmeadow.com/infocenter ... select.php


----------

